# Rafa aged 16 weeks



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

This is my male puppy Rafa, now aged 16 weeks.

Family friend who is a photographer took these pictures today :wink


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

Amazing pictures! 
He's a really handsome pup. 
My pups 16 weeks too. Although I could do with some tips from your friend for my pictures!


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

Greta, many thanks for the nice comments about Rafa.

Your pup is lovely too.

My own photos are nowhere near as good as my photogrpher friend's, however it did take a bag of chicken pieces, and double the time of the normal walk to get a few good pictures lol.

Rafa wouldn't stay still as per V. norm, but my friend adores him and is applying even more pressure on her partner to get another dog. :wink


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

Here are a few more photos of Rafa from the same photographer's shoot


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Beautiful picture, and puppy.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

What a beautiful V....great pics and ones to treasure as you look back.

Here was our V Milo at 16-months (now 13-mo.).

All the best with your V.......enjoy their youth


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

My photographer is so happy this morning, one of her pictures of my puppy Rafa has been selected from hundreds by thePhotoargus https://www.instagram.com/thephotoargus/ which is apparently super good news for the photographer concerned.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

great photos and beautiful pup. nice structure and i see lots of bones. congratulations!


----------

